# Flathead question.



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

What size and type of hook do you guys use for live 4 to 6inch gills tossed on the bottom?


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

I use circle hooks usually size 6/0 or 7/0


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

9/0 and 10/0 circle


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

7/0 kahle


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I picked up some 10/0 and 12/0 circle the other day. im gona give em a try this weekend at indian.


----------



## Macky (Mar 1, 2013)

TomC said:


> What size and type of hook do you guys use for live 4 to 6inch gills tossed on the bottom?


7/0 - 8/0 Circle hook


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I use a size 1 short bait with a size 6/0 whisker seeker hybrid Circle. The leader between the hooks is 80 lbs power pro. I run from 1 1/2 inch to 2 inches. Seem to always to better hooking them on top when fishing on bottom. with the hybrid I put a small simi loose rubber over it to keep anything unwanted from getting into it. With a bobber 2 foot leader for the live bait to swim around and the bait hook on bottom to the rear.


----------



## Macky (Mar 1, 2013)

TomC said:


> What size and type of hook do you guys use for live 4 to 6inch gills tossed on the bottom?


Good rule of thumb is that the hook bend gap not the point to shank gap on a circle hook should be about the size of the widest part of the bait or slightly larger. Hook sizes very greatly based on type and manufacturer but once you settle on a specific hook you can use this method as a guide, works for me. Good luck!


----------



## Jason151 (Mar 3, 2020)

I normally throw 8/0 to 10/0 but on small baits drop down to about a 6/0 kahle hook. Most of the time tho my baits are big tho usually around 12-15inch


----------

